# needing help with father's train collection estate



## nathan masten (Dec 10, 2014)

Join Date: Dec 2014
Location: lubbock,tx
Posts: 1
Hi I'm new here and my father and I ran a hobby shop for yrs. He passed away recently and we got left with alot of debt but he had a good collection of engines and cars and I'm needing some advice on pricing and helping getting sales almost all we ho scale.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Nathan. What scale are we talking about in terms of what you are planning to sell as part of the estate collection sale?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You don't make it clear whether you have new never
used trains in boxes from the Store stock or used trains.

To get the best evaluation of what you have, take
clear pictures of the most important items, showing
whatever make and model it is and post those
here. Show the item and it's box where make and
model are printed.

You can also determine from any boxes what make and
model you have and compare those to what is offered
on Ebay and Amazon.

Then when you are better prepared, Post a list with
pictures of what you
have for sale in our For Sale or Trade section here
on the Forum. It's free but you must state a price
for everything offered. You may add 'or best offer'.

Don


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Hello Nathan. I am also sorry for your loss. As DonR suggested, go on Ebay, and you will get an idea of what your items would be worth. It will be a tedious endeavor, but you will get an idea. 
God Bless
Bob


----------



## nathan masten (Dec 10, 2014)

Well they are all new in box never been used ho scale they're sets from John deer to Saturn ho sets.also ahm Rivarossi Sante fe blue goose engine and coal car. Athearn 86 ft model railroader 65 th ed. And Atlas, genesis,Kato engines proto 2000 and tyco plastic building sets new in box and way more. I know I will need to make a list but are the prices on ebay and amazon gonna be spot on I know alot of his are collectibles he has a few like sunrise brass steam engines too. I gotta make a list but just hoping for some ideas he also has a big collection of athern blue box cars.


----------



## nathan masten (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know if any of you knew my father his name was robert r masten we owned wings and things hobbies in lubbock, tx.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nathen

Do you know of any model railroad club there in
the Lubbock area? Their members may be
interested in buying some of what you have.
You might also make a generalized advertisment
that you are selling the stock of a closed Hobby
Store in the 'Collectibles' and 'Toys and Game' sections
of Craigslist in the larger cities down there. But
be aware that there are brokers who will offer
very low prices for the whole list. You could do better selling the
stock individually.

List and show pics of all of the New stock from the store here.
The box identification will be important as well as
pic of what's inside.

The boxes will have the make and model numbers that you
can use it to compare prices on Ebay or Amazon.

You'll have to decide on the price you want when you
see what others are bidding or buying.

There should be the retail prices on the boxes that had been set
by your father
.
In order to move the equipment you may want to discount it.
Don't forget that you'll most likely have to ship the items so
either include that in your price of state 'plus shipping'.

I would suggest listing a relatively few items at a time.
For example, first offer any boxed train sets, then 
the new locomotives. Identify
Scale, HO, 0 or N and whether DC, DCC ready, or DCC
on board or installed.

Then move on to individual cars, track, switches,
buildings and other accessories. Always state the
scale.

Using a system of one type of equipment at a time
will make it easier on you.

Once you have sold all of the new trains you could then
offer whatever used locos and cars you may have.

The Brass and more expensive collectible items will be
more difficult to set a price. But you definitely will want
to show pics of them here so some of our members can
offer an opinion of value. Use this thread to show them until
a price is set for them then they would move to the
for sale or trade forum.

You'll start seeing results once you get the items listed
and pictured in our For Sale or Trade section.

In the meantime we'll be glad to help you as much as
possible.

Don


----------



## nathan masten (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you don


----------



## nathan masten (Dec 10, 2014)

Never been used 
Ahm 4-6-4 new York central 
Streamlined Hudson
5095-b


----------



## nathan masten (Dec 10, 2014)

New in box still in wrapping
Athearn 50th anniversary limited
Pre-assembled Ho passenger train
#1010


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Items the same as these are offered for sale on Ebay at this time.

The AHM streamlined Hudson it listed at 99.99

The Athearn 50th Ann. train set is listed at 118.00 but no bids.

You might consider those prices and any discounts you
feel appropriate then list them free in our For Sale or Trade forum.

Don


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

You really need to make a detailed list of each item. Them research the prices online. Then, if you do this in your word processor, you can post this list in the classifieds, along with some pics and if the pricing is fair, the sales will start to roll in. This is the time of year to sell trains, not the middle of next summer. I would like to know/see the Sunset brass steam engines. Sunset isnt super high doller brass, it was the more affordable line in those days. Good luck and sorry for your loss. Mike


----------



## nathan masten (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's the first lists of athearn blue box kits. Some are assembled some are not most have Kadee couplers with the kits.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

nathan masten said:


> Here's the first lists of athearn blue box kits. Some are assembled some are not most have Kadee couplers with the kits.


Um, where?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

nathan masten said:


> Here's the first lists of athearn blue box kits. Some are assembled some are not most have Kadee couplers with the kits.


Be sure to post the list and pics along with price and 
if shipping included in our FOR SALE OR TRADE 
section.

For Sale items should not be in this section.

Don


----------



## nathan masten (Dec 10, 2014)

first of my dads athearn blue box list if interested let me know which ones and we'll figure out a price


----------



## nathan masten (Dec 10, 2014)

if you want pics of any of the listed just let me know i'll be adding to for sale section soon


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> Be sure to post the list and pics along with price and
> if shipping included in our FOR SALE OR TRADE
> section.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter Don.
They're too busy throwing BS over in "The New" Union Square to notice.


----------

